
LXD-UI – A simple easy to use GUI for your local LXD server - lcherone
https://github.com/lcherone/lxd-ui
======
lcherone
No dependencies! simply run the self contained AppImage!

Features:

Create, edit, start, restart, stop, freeze, thaw and snapshot containers.
Launch containers from images, from any defined LXD remote e.g: local:,
images:, ubuntu:, ubuntu-daily:, production:. Direct access into the
containers using xterm.js terminal. Create images from containers. Edit local
images. Easily edit core LXD settings. Scripts, launch a container and execute
a deployment shell script (not cloud-init so it works with all remotes and you
fully see the process). Single click to automatically copy users SSH key to
root users authorized_keys file. Service port checks, and much more..

check it out..

